# Cute Spring/Summer Dresses



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 10, 2009)

I actually want to be girly this spring and summer.  Looking for cute dresses that would be easy to dress up and also work appropriate.  I'm curvy and always have a hard time finding dresses that don't make me look like I'm wearing a potato sack.  I like empire waist styles but they can be hard to pull off if it doesn't lay right..  hopefully that made sense... any ideas?


----------



## mahreez (May 10, 2009)

you know how i search for clothes now, i browse thru polyvore.com coz they have a stock of different clothes and different brands in one site. i try to make a set then i explore on the items and i check out what i like. i think a-line dresses would be nice...maybe in solid colors for work place. then printed ones for the weekends.


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2009)

i've bought a couple of pretty dresses for summer. i always go for low cut dresses - v necks are the best! this is most flattering for my bigger chest because high necks make my boobs look stupidly big! also i try and get them to end just over or under my knee which is more flattering on my bigger thighs! oh and i go for floaty styles rather than skin tight because they don't suit my bigger frame!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 12, 2009)

I am pulling out the old dresses I have from last year but I hope they inspire you


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I am pulling out the old dresses I have from last year but I hope they inspire you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
Oh wow! I think I'm in love with the white and black cherry halter!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mahreez* 

 
_you know how i search for clothes now, i browse thru polyvore.com coz they have a stock of different clothes and different brands in one site. i try to make a set then i explore on the items and i check out what i like. i think a-line dresses would be nice...maybe in solid colors for work place. then printed ones for the weekends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am _so so so _digging that website!!! WOOHOO!!! Thank you for the link!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 13, 2009)

Sweetheart Two-Toned Mini Dress - Brights on Karla - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## Kayteuk (May 14, 2009)

That cherry halter is now going for up to 100 pounds on ebay.... But its to pretty to sell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Topshop have some amazing summer dresses, and another british store called Dorethy Perkins.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

I like maxi dresses a lot when I don't feel like putting something together. Most of mine come from Target.


----------

